# Do your ewes normally reject lambs that you had to assist in birthing?



## rockdoveranch (Jul 7, 2011)

From what I have read ewes normally reject their babies when shepherds have to assist in birthing.  

This was our experience with our first bottle baby.  He was stuck in the birth canal with a twin that later died.  Rubbing him down with birthing fluid did not help and mom had nothing to do with him.

Our second bottle baby, whose mom died, had her first lamb this year and although we did not have to help her along, and did not see the birth, she was TERRIFIED of her baby and would not go near him.  We kept them both in a small pen and held her still to allow him to nurse.  We also supplemented with milk replacer.  She eventually accepted him and has turned out to be a good mom.  

I cannot imagine any of our ewes fostering another ewes lamb, although I have seen lambs sneak a sip from a ewe that was not his/her mom.  At times it seems like a double-dare game the lambs are playing to see who can get away with it before being knocked away.

Sheep are such weird animals.  When we had an unexpected litter of puppies in January I had to help with most the births.  Mom was happy to have me their and took care of all her puppies.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 7, 2011)

I've seen and assisted in lots of sheep births and I can't say I remember a ewe ever reject a lamb, even from ewes that were bottled as a baby.  We'd get some first timers act like their lambs were aliens and run away from them, but once we penned them up in a jug and put the lamb on the teat, they come around.  I think many people tend to give up too early and just take the lamb away.  I'm sure there are cases where a ewe will reject, but I've never had to deal with it.  I would definitely cull that ewe, if I did everything I could to get her to accept a lamb....tying her up to let the lamb nurse, penning them in a jug, etc.  Usually the only bottle babies I've had are from ewes with trips that couldn't raise them, or from ewes with not enough milk for some reason or another.

I'm not saying you gave up too early, Rock. I'm sure there are ewes out there with no mothering instinct!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the post Aggie.

This is so interesting to me.  I could swear that a few years back when I was in a hair sheep group there was a lot of talk about ewes rejecting babies at birth.  Seems that a lot of members had bottle babies.  

So do you think a ewe that had to have human help with birthing is more likely to reject a lamb than not?  I don't mean permanently reject, just at first or for a few days.

Thanks.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 7, 2011)

I think that births that require assistance are more traumatic on the ewe, and that might cause her to be wonky at first, but not always.  Also, if I have to pull a lamb I'lll clean the nose and mouth but then always try to let the ewe clean the rest off herself.  That's a peeve of mine, when people totally do all the work for the ewe and don't let her do it herself. I really think cleaning the lambs helps stimulate that bond between them which is important.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 7, 2011)

I have never raised lambs, but my husband had a herd of about 30 ewes growing up. He has commented several times about how much more willing does are to accept their young and foster a kid, and ewes are a pain in the rear-end, give them an excuse and they wont take the baby.  Not that I haven't ever had a doe not take a kid.  

One thing that he has really commented about is if a kid needs to be brought in  the house, as long as the doe spent 5 minutes with the kid licking them and mothering them You can take the kid for even the rest of the day, and they will take the kid back. My husband is amazed at this, and has commented that a lamb would never have done that.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 7, 2011)

I have pulled dozens of lambs from ewes having difficulty giving birth during severe storms in the middle of the night as well as calm days and nights out in the pasture, corral, or in the barn. I have pulled as many as 5 and 6 lambs from the same ewe when they were trying to come out through the birth canal at the same time. I have NEVER had a ewe not accept a single lamb. I have also grafted bummer lambs ( mother died during birth or a twin or triplet.) onto ewes within a day by eather tying up the ewe or pairing them up in a jug after skinning out the ewe's dead lamb and putting the skin on the new lamb, or if the dead lamb was very small, or grafting twins, just getting some of the dead lamb's poop and rubbing it all over the new lamb(s). The new lamb has to first smell like it was from her own lamb and then her odor passing from her own milk and through the new lamb's feces. Once she recognizes the odor as her own, the ewe will accept the new lamb.   Good luck.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 8, 2011)

I wonder if different breeds react differently.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have had to assist only one ewe (Dorper) and it was her first lamb.  Nose first and no feet...got the gloves and lubricant and went in (at night of course and DH held her and the flashlight) and I managed to get only one leg freed to the front (both were back) and I helped her during a contraction and she had a beautiful, healthy baby girl.  At first she just looked stunned as in "what happened?" and I cleared the lamb's nose and mouth.  After a few seconds she got down to licking her baby and did not reject her.  She became a very good mother.  I'm guessing it might have more to do with each individual sheep rather than a breed?  Just guessing of course...we learn as we go and read as much as we can and BackYard Herds Forum has helped greatly!!!  One thing to read facts online, and quite another to read from you all with experience!!!
Bonnie


----------



## jenn (Aug 19, 2011)

This last lambing season we had to "help" with many. One we found when we got home with a lamb stuck and after pulling her found that she was dead and within 20 minuets the second was born healthy and mama took right over cleaning and never rejected it. She just didn't have enough milk and I ended up supplementing with a bottle or two a day for about a month. But as far as being rejected because we helped...NEVER! We have Suffolk, Targee, and Texel. I believe like other before me posted...it's the ewe. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------

